# STOCKHOLM | Liljeholmskajen | 26-16 fl | U/C



## Highcliff

awesome project...:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## dj4life

It seems, the first tower (Kajen 4) already topped out (not finnished yet):


A little bit of everything par Warren Levain, sur Flickr

The construction of the second highrise will start soon.


----------



## dj4life

20140518_0151 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Stockholm - Årstaviken par Malcolm Bott, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Kajen 4:


Architecture in Stockholm por blondinrikard, en Flickr

Kajen 5 should be rising soon.


----------



## CrappyPlatypus

these should be moved to General Urban Developments. the height is around 65m.


----------



## dj4life

improvised summer beach by PezMico, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The completed building looks good. I like the black cladding.


----------



## dj4life

Kajen 4 at night:

Tema 7: Hav (Ocean) by kaffealskare, on Flickr

Kajen 5 is u/c.


----------



## dj4life

1/5 of Liljeholmskajen (Kajen4)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/luddizphotos/14974431302/in/photostream/


----------



## Valleman

From The original tread
Kajen4_140914 by ola.halvardsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Some new illustrations of Brohuset 1 have been published by JM:





































Brohuset 1 will be a 120 meter long living house with 16 floors. There will be 159 flats in the building. The planned time of completon is the second quarter of 2017.


----------



## dj4life

Marievik by Fredrik Forsberg, on Flickr


----------



## Valleman

To far left is the high rise getting its basement walls and to the right the low-rise getting it first floors. 
20141108_144219 by ola.halvardsson, on Flickrv


----------



## dj4life

Night lights of Stockholm by bäfver, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Kajen 4

Höghus by lennartborjeson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Also, a cool picture (bottom to top): 

(c) Ola Fogelström








Source


----------



## dj4life

Liljeholmen viewed from above:

Liljeholmen by Jan Hedström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

One more picture of Kajen 4:

Utsikt mot Liljeholmen och södermalm by Magnus_SWE, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

A few more pictures of the area with the existing tower (Kajen 4):









Source









Source

Another tower (Kajen 5) is under construction.


----------



## NachoGB

Wao, love this complex!

When are the rest of the tower going to be started?


----------



## dj4life

NachoGB said:


> Wao, love this complex!
> 
> When are the rest of the tower going to be started?


The second highrise of the four (Kajen 5; the white one) is under construction.


----------



## dj4life

A few pictures of the construction site of Kajen 5 (by JM):









Source









Source

Kajen 5 (24 fl.) will be located next to the already constructed Kajen 4 highrise:









Source


----------



## dj4life

A photo session in the background of Kajen4:

S85 150709_Tary_E_0032-EDIT.jpg by Joakim Oscarsson, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

Nice project for Africa


----------



## maxxe

... Stockholm ... Capital City of ....... Ghana?!


----------



## 10011

Munwon said:


> Nice project for Africa


huh? :nuts:



maxxe said:


> ... Stockholm ... Capital City of ....... Ghana?!


wtf? :bash:


----------



## maxxe

I know it is the capital of sweden ... it was sarcasm.
But obviously muncon doesnt.


----------



## dj4life

Look right in the middle of this picture:

Dusk view by Fredrik Forsberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Kajen 5 is rising:

Liljeholmskajen en höstmorgon by Joakim Olander, on Flickr


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

The clearness of fall. Nice shot!


----------



## dj4life

Kajen 4 and the rising Kajen 5 in night time:

Night View by Audrey Brouard, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

The area is starting to look sweet:

Marievik by Gunnar Eld, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Kajen 4 and Kajen 5:

Ice by Fredrik Forsberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Finally, the view becomes more skyline'ish with two of five highrises being completed:

Årstaviken Panorama Stockholm Sweden by stefan sjogren, on Flickr


----------



## Seoul_Korea

This is a beautiful project for my beloved Sweden. 
Do these towers have different heights or same height?


----------



## Swede

3 of the four towers have the same height. One is 1 floor taller and will have a restaurant at the top.
I don't remember which one.


----------



## dj4life

A newer picture:

reflections on Liljeholm water by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Blue Sjövikajen by photomatic.se, on Flickr


----------



## Swede

From about a month ago:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDtlIacJ83B/


----------



## K-J N.

Some new photos.


















Taking the elevator down.


















Looking in the other direction.









The waterfront.





























BTW, the area across the water is Marievik.









There is a (currently appealed) proposal for Marievik redevelopment too but that would be a different thread.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Nice, love the clean, Nordic style.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 17:*








DSC01212 by TAMADA on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 21:*








low angle view of buildings against clear blue sky by Niklas Storm on 500px.com


----------

